
Skype CEO Will Offer Users Credits For Outage - kingsidharth
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/23/skype-ceo-will-offer-users-credits-for-outage-does-not-rule-out-malicious-attack/
======
mMark
Content of video:

\- Back to around 80%

\- Group video chat and offline IMs may be down for a while

\- Currently using dedicated servers to restore service

\- Looking into giving credit vouchers to paying customers

TechCrunch also has more on comments on their thoughts on the solution.

